# Side effects from Utrogestan pessaries (200mg)



## Hedgepig (Oct 17, 2015)

Hello everyone,

just wanted to seek thoughts from those of you that are on the Utrogestan pessaries in your TWW.

I am finding I am getting spaced out feeling and dizzy spells which I think are from the pessaries. Along with issues with diarrhea (that could be my usual IBS and nerves though).

Is anyone finding the same? Not looking forward to taking these for another week and hopefully more but if I get a BFP it will be worth it.


----------



## Angedelight (Aug 17, 2012)

Hi
I'm on them and I feel ok. Having said that I had to measure a picture about 5 times to work out what size frame I needed as I couldn't retain the information!
Not getting on very well with the stupid applicator. Having to use them 3 times a day is annoying- much prefer the daily ones.
A x


----------



## Perkins2 (Feb 27, 2016)

I'm on them as well. I feel fine, I also have Ibs so expect to have the runs! What dose are you on? I'm on 200mg three times a day. On my last Ivf I was on cyclogest 400 twice a day. I had my af early when I took the cyclogest whereas now I'm 12dpt2dtr & I've not had any bleeding. I was excited but I'm now thinking the utrogestan is stronger, even tho I'm on a lower dose. 
The utrogestan are less messy than the cyclogest. The cyclogest are like small wax crayons x


----------



## kipperfish (Feb 15, 2016)

I've been on them for a day so far, egg collection was yesterday, I'm feeling quite bloated below, anyone else? Feel fine bloating aside


----------



## carrie r (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi, I am on them too, was on cyclogest last time which were horrid! These seem to b fine, although...yes, a bit spaced out!   But, ladies, anyone know the difference from cyclogest, like why these instead? Xxx


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Does anyone feel sick with them?


----------



## Mols (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi, I started with cyclogest last Saturday so 21st, made side effects I'm getting is sore boobs and cramps but boy these are messy, having to wear panty liners all week (sorry if tmi) x


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 15, 2016)

Hi

I started using Utrogestan last Thursday, had sore boobs at first which have calmed down but have got the runs a little. 

Also had really bad cramps 2 days after ET was has settled down but still getting twinges. 

Fingers crossed for BFPs for everyone.

X


----------

